# Fish Vera Cruz Style



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 1, 2014)

Fish Vera Cruz Style

2 Mahi Mahi fillets, cut into bite sized pieces
1 15oz. can Petite diced Tomatoes, drained reserving the juice
¼ C. Onion, diced
½ C. Carrots, diced
½ C. Sweet Red Bell Peppers, diced
½ C. Celery, diced
1 small can diced Green Chiles, like Hatch or Ortega
¼ C. Manzanilla Olives, cut in half
2 Tbsp. Capers, drained and rough chopped
2 Garlic cloves, minced
¼ C. Olive Oil
1 tsp. dried Oregano
1 large Bay leaf
Cilantro to taste
S&P to taste

Heat a large skillet over medium high heat with the oil
Sauté the onions for just a few minutes; add the carrots and cook until crisp-tender
Now add the celery and bell pepper and continue to sauté for another couple minutes
Add the garlic, bay leaf and oregano, stirring until fragrant, now stir in the tomatoes, chiles, olives and capers and cook for a few more minutes
Add some of the reserved tomato juice, as well as the cilantro; adjust seasoning with S&P
Simmer covered for 5-8 minutes, allowing the flavors to marry
At this point it may be too dry, add more of that reserved tomato juice, stir well and 
Nestle the fish chunks into the sauce; cover and poach until just done, this will only take a few minutes



*Optional other ‘goodies’ to add to the sauce, raisins, jalapenos, pablanos chiles, red pepper flakes, parsley instead of cilantro, or omit some of the above, try this with any white fish and make this dish your family’s favorite Friday fish dinner


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 2, 2014)

That definitely sounds good.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 2, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks and sounds yummy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes it does!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 3, 2014)

Will anyone try it?
This really is a wonderful rif on vera cruz style fish.
I use frozen fish (obviously, living here in the middle of the desert),
loads of veggies, healthful fish, I mean leave the rice out and
honestly, this is good for you!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2014)

Trust me, people will try it.  Not all who look post here!

Pescada Veracruz is very popular in Mexico for obvious reasons, and many places use a fish filet without cutting it up.  It's all delicious!

Your recipe looks very authentic!  Thank you!


----------

